# Irregulars of Hollowfaust (Restart!)



## Nightfall (Mar 1, 2003)

Due to the fact I'm a lazy SOB, the original story hour got destroyed. However thanks to some careful ingenity on my part, it rises again!  

(Probably because I feel bad I never got to Varl.  )

So here it is folks! 

The journey across the forbidding land close to the Festering fields and near the Mounds of man had been brutal for the small party. Opheila could only admire her stawalt companion, Sir Silas and the rest as they traveled closely together. They were apart of one of the few caravans brave enough to travel this way. Within sight of her strange silverly eyes, she could make out the distant mountain and some where out there, Hollowfaust, where Madriel had called her to come. 

"By Kadum's black heart, I hope we can travel unmolosted then" said Varl, the half-elf apparently unused to the hot winds and dry lands surrounding them.

"Probably not, Varl." Ban seem to take the heat in stride. Apparently his "secret" training had been helping cope with such situations. 

"These lands are unclaimed by anyone and we past the last chance we had of protection when we crossed the Broadreach. I doubt anyone could hold them for long, especially with the Sweltering plains south of us, andd the Festering Fields to east" 

Silas said nothing, merely nodded and kept walking. 

_"Odd that he doesn't have a mount, like most paladins would."_ Opheila thought, _"But then he's definately not like any paladin I've ever met..."_ She remembered meeting him in Rockvale. He wasn't quite socialable but certainly he radiated not just an aura of mence, but also that a devoted warrior. Some times she envied him. Varl they had met in Rust fang, where they traveled in cognito. Varl was crucial in helping them avoid or deal with some of the more vicious elements in the Calastian Hegemony. They had met the half-elf, alone and drunk, after losing an apparent wager with some minor official. He was loyal to them afterwards, even though he could be a bit mercucial in nature. 

Ban Stormwatcher apparently had contacts in Durrover and through out the range of the Ganjus and into Hollowfaust itself. His elven nature belied the actual hardiness his training apparently gave him, as he was defty and quick, but also strong as well. Thus he came to join their band as they traveled west ward towards Hollowfaust...

The name still made Ophelia shudder. Hollowfaust, city of necromancers. A place where the dead and the living walked side by side. It wasn't a normal place, but then that might explain why Maderial had called her there. Ophelia knew that while her offical papers proved she was here on a mission, she knew that the impetus for this had been the Angel of Mercy herself. Thus she was reassured by her companions. Ban, the guide and scout, a hardy man and devoted to the ideals of the earth and healing. Varl, while flamboyant and certainly a little mercanary, was not merely worldly wise but also loyal in his own way. And grim but resolute Silas, a man with some hurts inside she could tell...but even so, a strong and devoted man. 

Together, in just a few short days, they would reach their destination. The march had been slow but mainly because everyone knew that raiders and titanspawn were high this year. No one knew why. The only hope was strength in numbers and faith in the gods. In any case, they only been attacked once on their long journey here, and that was just after crossing the Broadreach. Apparently some deranged titanspawn, of some name she couldn't remember, attacked. It flew over head, and killed the first two people to cross it. Ban with his longbow, brought it low and Silas finished it off. _"Wyrmspawn!"_ she thought. _"Yes that was it. Nasty little thing."_ Ban later told her there were much bigger ones, and that the one they killed was barely out of the egg so to speak. Still, they traveled with care. 

For now the party sat and ate as the caravan had drawn to a stopping point. Just to the right of them, the clouded cover Gascar Mountains loomed large over the plains, though they were far from their great spires. 

Varl started to tune his lute. Silas stood up and moved away. Ban however, was a little less tactful. 

"Varl, you may be of my race, but I'd rather hear a harpy's cry than have you play that. So please. Don't." 

Varl looked at Ban who, while usually the calm one, apparently didn't want to upset the paladin. Varl went back to his meal, putting the lute back in his backpack. Ophelia, being the more social of the group, joined the elf as he was checking his bow and the animals. 

"So Ban, I've never been outside of Angelsgate, much less Durrover itself. What can you tell me of Hollowfaust?" 

"Very little I'm afraid. Being a follower of Tanil and Denev, I abhore undead. But I do know they still hold to the gods there. I know also there some god of the dead they worship as well. He's apparently well liked by these necromancers, as far as I can tell. I've never really been in the city. I've always enjoy being among the outdoors." 

"Well I don't mind the outdoors," she said as she slapped away a small bug. Ban turn and nearly jumped, as his eyes grew wide. 

"Opheila!" He reached with his boot and crushed it swiftly before it could skitter away 

"What? It was just a bug!" 

"Not just any bug, that was a Blood moth. You were lucky it wasn't hungry and there weren't more." 

"Oh" Ophelia felt a little embarrassed that she didn't know this. Ban saw this and smiled softly 

"It's okay Ophelia dear. I don't expect an innocent like you to know such things." 

" I know...but I feel so stupid." 

"Don't. It's not like you can expect everything in this world to be dangerous. Anyway I think it's best if we turn in. We still have three more days of travel I estimate. Maybe less if nothing impedes our progress." 

They all then turned, as the sky dimmed and the night drew a little cooler. Tonight the slept under the same skies as those that would yearn for them...

_For now I stop. But soon, I, Nightfall, Sage of the Scarred Lands will continue this tale. For theirs is a story that must be told. Unlikely though they may be, unwilling though they are, heroes are what they truly be. And one yet to come..._


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 1, 2003)

The trek through the one passable route between the lands connecting Heteronomy of Virduk and that of Hollowfaust was thankfully uneventful. In under three short days, the caravan arrived within sight of the walls of Hollowfaust. It was there that the group cut back from the caravan to start making out plans as to what they were to do. 

"I need to reach my contact here in Hollowfaust" Ban said as they drew together,"I will meet up with you all later, however, at the Weary Pilgrim. I heard it's a common resting place inside the city."

"The Weary Pilgrim eh?" Varl appeared intrigued. "Do they have much in the way of hiring swords? I figure we can't live on the generosity of others much longer" 

"Maybe. I really can't say since I don't know much of the city, Varl." Ban appeared not to care that much about montary matters, regardless of Varl's mercenary nature. 

Silas deferred to Ophelia on their matter 

"Silas and I must meet with the representitive of this local shrine here in Hollowfaust. But we'd be happy to meet back with you at the Weary Pilgrim after we'd have a chance to find out why we were sent here and what we can do." 

"Fine" Ban said. "I'm sure Varl can stay out of trouble long enough for me to conclude my business as well. We'll expect you for dinner but if you can't make it, we'll just assume you'll visit us come the following day. Be sure not wander about though after the sun goes down. That's when the dead come out to do their patrols." 

Opheila couldn't contain her shudder, and Silas just looked grimmer than before. 

They approached the gate, with Ban leading them on. 

There were approximately seven guardsman, each wearing black platemail, and the symbol of Hollowfaust, seven arch ways with a sun above it, and a scroll below the arches. The first man, a tall lanky human with a sunburnt face and slight scar on his right cheek addressed them, as his friend, a younger looking human stood by. 

"Greetings travelers and welcome to the Free City-State of Hollowfaust. Here there are no laws save that of Soverign Council and Hollowfaust. Beyond these gates is peace unless you bring none with you. May you find what you seek. What is your business here?" 

Ban figured this was a typical welcome since the other guards were saying the same thing "I am Ban Stormwatcher, of Vere-Tre. I come in peace. I seek only to find a friend." 

The guard's other friend cocked his head and motioned to Ban. He whispered to the scarred guard who said.

 "Pass then Ban Stormwatcher of Vere-Tre. May you find what you seek." 

Ban moved his horse over as the guard reached up and passed him a note. It read as follows The trek through the one passable route between the lands connecting Heteronomy of Virduk and that of Hollowfaust was thankfully uneventful. In under three short days, the caravan arrived within sight of the walls of Hollowfaust. It was there that the group cut back from the caravan to start making out plans as to what they were to do. 

"I need to reach my contact here in Hollowfaust" Ban said as they drew together,"I will meet up with you all later, however, at the Weary Pilgrim. I heard it's a common resting place inside the city."

"The Weary Pilgrim eh?" Varl appeared intrigued. "Do they have much in the way of hiring swords? I figure we can't live on the generosity of others much longer" 

"Maybe. I really can't say since I don't know much of the city, Varl." Ban appeared not to care that much about montary matters, regardless of Varl's mercenary nature. 

Silas deferred to Ophelia on their matter "Silas and I must meet with the representitive of this local shrine here in Hollowfaust. But we'd be happy to meet back with you at the Weary Pilgrim after we'd have a chance to find out why we were sent here and what we can do." 

"Fine" Ban said. "I'm sure Varl can stay out of trouble long enough for me to conclude my business as well. We'll expect you for dinner but if you can't make it, we'll just assume you'll visit us come the following day. Be sure not wander about though after the sun goes down. That's when the dead come out to do their patrols." 

Opheila couldn't contain her shudder, and Silas just looked grimmer than before. 

They approached the gate, with Ban leading them on. 

There were approximately seven guardsman, each wearing black platemail, and the symbol of Hollowfaust, seven arch ways with a sun above it, and a scroll below the arches. The first man, a tall lanky human with a sunburnt face and slight scar on his right cheek addressed them, as his friend, a younger looking human stood by. "Greetings travelers and welcome to the Free City-State of Hollowfaust. Here there are no laws save that of Soverign Council and Hollowfaust. Beyond these gates is peace unless you bring none with you. May you find what you seek. What is your business here?" 

Ban figured this was a typical welcome since the other guards were saying the same thing "I am Ban Stormwatcher, of Vere-Tre. I come in peace. I seek only to find a friend." 

The guard's other friend cocked his head and motioned to Ban. He whispered to the scarred guard who said. "Pass then Ban Stormwatcher of Vere-Tre. May you find what you seek." 
Ban moved his horse over as the guard reached up and passed him a note. It read as follows _"Ban, meet me at the Rising Ravenskull. I'll be waiting there. J"_ Ban smiled and nodded. 

"Thank you. Can you tell me where the Rising Ravenskull is?" 

"Certainly. It's just to the west of the first gate. You follow this street, for four or five block. Can't miss it. It will be on your right." 

Ban rode on with his horse in tow taking in the sites of the city. 

Meanwhile, Opheila was trying to gather directions from the guard, who was helpful, even though he wasn't extremely patient. 

"Yes my lady, as I said, to reach the Shrine of Undying Sun, you have to head to Drover Plaza, which is just over my right shoulder, you follow that street until you come to the Plaza, it will be the large marble bulding on your left. You won't miss it." 

Ophelia smiled warming. "The Redeemer's blessings on you dear guardsman" The guardsman nodded and prepared to deal with the other arrivals.

"How do I reach the Weary Pilgrim and do you know if they would have any information about what goes on here?" Varl was trying his best to be charming and polite to an obviously gruff and unwelcoming Guardsman. 

"I don't know about information, but the Weary Pilgrim is just straight ahead. You can't miss it." 

"Thank you." Varl rode on and headed to the place where many an adventurer had tried their luck...and found that such luck is not always expected. 

Thus for now the company is parted. But more of their tale will be told. For now, they seek and gather what knowledge they can. For now, the shadow lurk with both things created by magics and titans. In them, lurk also eyes, red and uncaring, eyes that seek and ready to destroy the divine races for the calamities they inflicted. For now though, the tail ends here. 

[Editor's note, I purposely misspelled tale.  ]


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 1, 2003)

Ban Stormwatcher

*Meeting at the Rising Ravenskull*

Ban kept his horse going at an easy pace. While it wasn't a particularly crowded street, the unnamed lane was considerable narrow, at least not wide enough for more than two mounted men riding side by side. To Ban's left many houses with long vines and some small flowers hung from window tresses.  The large looming wall of Hollowfaust stood over, as it cast a small shadow in the afternoon sun. To his right, a large gambling hall stood with symbol of Enkili displayed prominently.  _"Figures the Lord of Rogues would use such a place."_ Ban mused to himself, as he took in more of the city's sights. He could see a few small children playing ball near a building that was most likely another small residential area. What really surprised him was the fact that the city WAS lively. Not as lively as Shelzar if the tales from that pleasure city were true, but certainly Hollowfaust has a robust if sober attitude about it. The children playing here were playing, singing songs. Certainly this wasn't an image that Ban knew much of. _"Still it's not like the city is filled with heartless monsters."_ Ban rode on and then finally saw his destination. There, hanging on the side, a raven's skull with sunbeams comes from around it. Ban quickly dismounted and walked his horse to a near horse tie. Securing his horse, Ban walked calmly inside the large alehouse. The place was sparse, with only a few tables and the lonely bar. The barkeep was standing behind the bar, polishing some glass mugs colored a dark brown. To his left, Ban could see his contact.  A large half elf was sitting all by himself, slowly nursing a small mug of ale as if waiting for someone. Lifting his head, Janus Silvermane paused then smiled 

"Ban Stormwatcher! Good to see you! Come sit. I'm glad you could make it." 

Janus was not of Ban's people, born of a union of forsaken and human, Janus had taken some of his mother's stocky side while still having some of his father's natural grace. His mane of silvered hair was slightly colored to a more somber gray, as his soft lavender hued eyes took in his friend. 

"So how was your trip? Not much trouble along the way here I hope?" 

Ban smiled at his friend and also one of his mentors. Janus had come to Vesh to learn the skills of the Vigils. In no short time, he had fought off several bands of Slitheren, along with thwarting a plot by Calastian spies to undermine Veshian efforts to keep Burok Torn secure from high gorgon raids. Now the elf was showing a little of his age, as well as his true demeanor, for he had long since abandoned any thought of returning to Termana. 

"That's for younger elves and other dreamers, Ban." 

He had remarked to Ban once as they had met in Vesh when Ban was first interested in training with them. 

"My journey here was fine. Not too uneventful, just some minor attacks by some wayward beasts. Just a wyrmspawn was all. " 

"Good, let me get you an ale then we can talk some more." 

Ban smiled as Janus boisterously called the barkeep to bring them two mugs of Trumish Ale. 

"So I take it this isn't just a social call then Janus?" 
Ban asked as they were served. 

"No I'm afriad not my boy. I have troubling news. Seems there's been an influx of titanspawn in the city. Speficially, there's been sightings of Slitheren in the area, White wraiths for sure." 

"Slitheren!?" Ban hissed as he griped the hilt of his longsword tightly. 

"Aye, I'm afraid so. No idea as to why exactly, but a friend of a friend told me, that one of the journeymen was in the old Ghost Quarter. Apparently he'd been looking for some old relics that might have been lost there before the founding of Hollowfaust. Nothing of importance to me or you, but certainly, he wasn't prepared to deal with what happened. Apparently they were assualted, and only one man escaped, my friend's friend. He said they had found a stone with strange markings on it. No idea as to what language but it seem to interest the Slitheren, since when they sent some guardsmen, a few Unfailing and a master from the Animator society, the stone had been moved." 

"That does sound odd." 

"Aye well, I thought it be best if you kept your guard up. There been a few attack inside the city. A few have died but nothing that makes me thing it's nothing more than their usual hit and run tactics. Just be careful." 

"I will Janus and thanks." Ban drained his glass and took his leave. 

_"Slitheren?! Here? What can they be looking for?"_ 

The answer might yet not be within Ban's grasp...but when it would be, he would live to regret asking that question.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 1, 2003)

Silas and Ophelia

*Path way to Darkness Lit Part 1*

Silas walked calmly besides Ophelia who was keeping the horse at a slow walk.  The street to Drovers Plaza was busily being worked as hawkers and a few small makeshift stalls called out. 

"Eye of Newt, fresh eye of Newt, good for all spells!"  Cried out one man, who was obviously trying to garner some money from a simpleton spellcaster or two. 

"Finest tools you'll not find anywhere south of Trum! Fine worked steel here!" cried a young lad who was probably hawking some stolen goods. The guards that had been walking the beat along here had already heard and were on their way to shut him down.

Silas sighed to himself and could only hope that the day would be better spent finding out the Lady of Mercy's will. He already spent much of the time dealing with that annoying half elf, Varl. Ban, while cheerful, seemed to be at least willing to deal with threats that Silas knew must be dealt with. He did feel a slight twinge in him as he thought over this. _This place, surrounded by filthy undead. Still it's not my place to judge their laws. If the Redeemer saw fit to allow them to be spared, then he was in no position to argue otherwise. _

Then came the noises. More people, apparently caravans from all over western Ghelspad. Here some tribal barbarians from the frigid northlands of Albadia stood shoulder to shoulder with guardsmen from the nine lands of Darakeene. Along side them walked some would be adventures, a dwarf with a great axe chiding his friend, the half elf about some remark. Also he could make a bosterious arguement between to people 

"And I say the Abyss with the Calastians! They've only looked after one peoples, themselves." Silas could see a Hollowfaustian older man standing on his porch discussing with some heat at a man, obviously a Calastian patroit or at least admirer of them wearing the symbol of the Slaver as well as handing out leaflets. 

"Aye, but you can't deny that they are far safer than some places." 

"So it is here! Now be off, or I'll have the Blackshields take you in for disturbing the peace." 

Over it all though he could make out the sounds of children laughing and playing. Over to his left side, he saw why the guards said the shrine would be easy to find. In a place where the timbers were dark, and thus drew in the warmth of the Urkudran sun, the shrine was of gray, nearly white marble, with three tall pillars carved the sigil of the Lady. Over the archway, her sign was prominently displayed along with the sun. The marble stairs held a slightly odd sight, for one used to seeing many people come to chapels and temples for prayers and healing. There were four figures, two of them obviously children, both were playing with a ball in the bright sun, while the other two people _"Perhaps their parents"_ thought Silas, a woman dressed in a clerical habit and a tall grim looking fellow with dark hair and even darker looking eyes. 

As they got closer to this scene, the children, heedless of their approach, tossed a ball in their direction. The ball rolled, and Silas stopped it with the toe of his boot. He reached down and picked the ball. A small girl, probably no more than 6 or 8 winters old, stood slightly gawking at him.  Her left hand played with her straight hair.  She was obvious a little uncomfortable, slightly nervous but also in awe of the man dressed in full plate, with the symbol of the Redeemer hanging from around his neck. 

"Here you are." he said, not exactly gruff but by no means endearing, as he handed her the ball. 

"Thknk you sir." The girl seemed nice enough, if a bit shy. 

"You're welcome." Silas then turned to the twosome that had come upon them. 

"Greetings and the Lady's Blessing on you both. I am Helvara Tarn, head priestess of this shrine and this" she nodded, indicating the man next to her, "is my bodyguard and fellow follower of the Redeemer, Uther Kortas." 

The dour looking man merely nodded to both. Ophelia was the first to make introductions, being the more social of the two them. 

"I am Ophelia Natali Caliira, cleric from Angelsgate in Durrover, and this is my companion, Silas, paladin of the Redeemer." 

"Blessings on you both then. I'm glad that the Order was kind enough to send you both. I was beginning to wonder if you would make it. Please, if you would follow Uther and myself, we'll take inside for privacy sake." 

Silas wasn't sure what that meant, his vision had little to with some "Order" but he decided that it was best to follow. Questions would come later. Ophelia smiled. 

"Of course. Just let me dismount and we will follow you in" 

Uther spot his voice was like a scrapping of metal over stone. "You can tie your horse just over there, Sister." He pointed to a small stand of horses that were gathered near the shrine. 

Opheila then took her horse over, as the others waited for her. They then went inside, Helvara in the lead with Uther close behind her, as Ophelia and Silas followed suit. 

"If I may be so bold, Priestess, "asked Ophelia, "I was wondering why anyone would need protection in this city. Is it dangerous?" 

Helvara smiled "Nay, not more than some. And please no need for formality here. I'm simply Helvara. Hollowfaust is a very lawful city. It's just that now there's been some…problems between the Sovereign Council and our shrine here." 

Helvara paused, as she grew a little quiet while Uther seemed to grow very irate for some reason, giving an even dourer look if that was possible.  Helvara resumed. 

"I'll explain that in a minute. There have also been some strange occurrences, which have resulted in the death of a couple citizens. Fortunately the guards here are quick to deal with troublemakers, but unfortunately this might be a bit out of their league." 

"I see" Silas said. "I hope all will be made clear then as to why we were summoned. I heed the Lady's call of course, but I prefer to know why." 

And more will be revealed soon, as the pages turn soon to this tale, as the pathways of death and the dead will reveal a secret long buried and things most foul indeed. Fouler than death...and yet fouler than the stench of dying.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 1, 2003)

Silas and Ophelia

*Pathway to Darkness Part 2*

Helvara nodded "Of course Silas. I would explain but I think it also best to tell of you of our troubles. You see, we of Madriel's faith are not well liked by the Soverign Council. For while we do wish to redeem, we still hold true that any creature of undeath is abomination in the eyes of our Lady." 

At this Uther became tense, and Silas noted his eyes seem to slant together as if angered in some way. Helvara must have noticed since she paused for moment before continuing. "Part of that deals with the law in Hollowfaust, which you might not know of. That is, while the person remains in Hollowfaust, his body, while still his own while living, is also the property of the state when he/she dies. It matters not how or why, only that he is dead and it's reported. Unfortunately some times this doesn't always happen..." At this Uther stiffens and look at Helvara. Helvara stops speaking and then nods 

Uther, his voice filled with hard emotion speaks "I think it best if I continue, if you don't mind Priestess?" 

Helvara nods "Of course my friend. Please go on. It is after all, your tale." 

Uther nods "Thank you Priestess. It was not more than two weeks ago, when the dusk was about to settle on the city. I had just finished doing my evening prayers when I heard a cry." Uther stops..."The child...he was only Five! I could not bear to let him die. No matter what god they claim to serve, there is no way I could let such a travesty continue. Thus, in my grief and haste, and against laws and traditions here, I used my power to bring the poor child back to life." Uther pauses.

Helvara nods "So thus, we have been both public and privately rebuked by the Soverign Council. They in turn took the child as payment, not killing him mind you, but taking him. They also had a private viewing for Uther, where ALL the members of the Soverign Council took turns verbally abusing him. Still that was not enough as they made him apologise, publically mind you and then tell that the power of the City-state is absolute and so are their laws." Uther spluttered "Bloody bastards! Damn their hides!" Helvara put a reassuring hand on Uther. "So now we decided, to help alleviate tensions, to summon a cleric we felt could be our reprentive." 

Opheila spoke up "You mean me?"

Helvara nodded "Yes because in my vision, when I prayed to the First Angel, she told me we needed the Eternal Flame, and only you could aid us in that."

Silas paused "I've not heard of it. What is this Eternal Flame?" 

Helvara smiled "Long ago, just after the Divine War, there was some tension between the followers of Corean and that of the First Angel. The followers of the Champion felt that the clerics and followers of Angel of Mercy were weak and unreliable. Not mention more than a few felt only Corean was worthy of worship." Helvara frowned but continued. "Also there were some that called for the heads of the Coreanics, calling them fanatics and narrowed minded. Corean and Madriel were both sorely upset by this, as both were and are close allies, friend and spiritual brother and sister deities. So in their wisdom, the forged a pact and created the Eternal Flame, a sign of their unity. Thus the Order of the Eternal Flame was made that day. Their vision was for a land united by the gods of order, goodness and purity, making the divine races strong in the face of titanspawn and other evils." 

Opheila "And you feel I and Silas can help with that?"

Helvara nods "Aye, my vision and my knowledge of the hierarchy of the Order tells me as such. For you see, since you come from Angelsgate, you must know that one of the Order also knows of the country as well as the city's plight. Erryll Sunstone, one of the Keepers there in Durrover, would listen not just to a countryman, but also to someone that knows of our city. We need the Flame here, to help kindle the spirits of all those that suffer. Perhaps then the Soverign Council will see the error of their ways, or at least no longer consider us merely "meddlers in the divine." 

Silas, who had been quite this time spoke "I think I must say I'm ashamed of the actions here. What is justice if it has no honor. To go against the laws, is wrong. I don't agree with them, but to vangrantly flaunt the laws and then expect no judgement or punishment in return...is senseless. While I think it's laudable you wish us to help, Priestess," Silas points "This one here, I find sorely lacking. 

Uther turns red "How dare you!?" 

Silas look stern at him "I dare because I know I am right. The Lady's presence confirms that. Such cowardice, to hide your actions, even unintentionally, speaks to me of your cowardice."

Helvara then waves her hand "Please Silas, no more. I do agree we might not act as honorable as you, but we are not all such powerful men."

Silas nods "I know, but I accept that not everyone can live by my standards. It may sound harsh but I believe in the cause of Madriel as much as you do." 

Helvara nods "I see and understand. Perhaps though you'd like to rest here for the night. Dusk is fast approaching and the Tireless, our name for the skeletal undead, will be walking the streets soon."

Silas and Ophelia nods. Helvara smiles "Well then be welcome here in the Undying Sun. And may you find your peace."

Peace though comes late to those that have not seen it. For now, they rest...but evil and darkness, they never truly rest. Especially when they have eyes of rats...


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 1, 2003)

Varl

*The Weary Pilgrim, the Strange man, and the Quest*

It's just afternoon as Varl Kadek, excited and ready to find adventures wanders down the street and then finds the Weary Pilgrim

It's a very lively place, with barmaids are scuttling to and fro. The tables are filled with people talking, laughing, cavorting.
On one a small, mock stage, a bard is singing a playful yet, doleful dirge about some battle long ago.

The innkeeper, Iontassa, appears, seeming to know as if by magic who appears at her door."Greetings good sir! I'm Iontassa, propriotress of this fine establish! And you'd be..."

Varl smiles, finding the woman charming. "Good day. I am Varl Kadek." 

"Ah and a bright blessing on you indeed, by the Champion!" She noted your clothes and style with a cursorty yet informed glance.

Varl takes notice but doesn't seem to mind. "I'd like a room for a week, and a stable for my horse. And the local news, if it is not too much trouble." 

Iontassa nods and smiles "This way, I'll take you to your table. It's down near the stage if you'd like. We don't have much, as this is the busy season for travelers. But I do have some fine Darkeene Ale and some aged cheese and bread."

She turns and yells "Arliss! The man here needs his horse stabled!"  A small but sturdy lad, appears, "Yes Mamma."

Iontassa smiles with a matronly smile "Charming boy. Takes after my brother in some ways, he does." 

Iontassa leads Varl to his table and then waves one of the barmaids over. "As to local news...well there's always some rumors. We've heard of some trouble with some Ratmen apparently, near the Undying Sun, the shrine to Madriel. Plus there's always some fools getting themselves killed by the guards, about this time. But I must admit, the corpses are running a little higher than usual"

Varl_Kadek raises an eyebrow. "Ratmen, you say..? They were cleared out, I take it?"

Iontassa nods and frowns slightly, apparently not caring much for Ratmen "Aye. Well I guess. There's been no other tales about them that I've heard..." She then smiles. "Anyway, that's all I know. But you're welcome here and I'll certainly put you up in one of my good rooms. I have to go see to the cook. Is there anything I can get you beside the ale and cheese?

Varl smiles and waves her off. "No, thank you... The ale and cheese will do fine." 

"Aye well" Iontassa smiles "I'll be back shortly." She then takes the barmaid in hand, informing her of the man's order and then goes back to the doorway. 

Varl takes in the smells and sights and sees something of interest. A couple half-orcs sitting together, apparently discussing in a language he doesn't recognize, about some raid they were in on... He waits patiently for her to return, listening to the conversations going on nearby.

The table in from of Varl, he notices  a Albadian man, dressed only in a loinskin and tattooed all over, regale his comrades about a fight he had with a Frost giant.

Suddenly a cloaked figure sits down and joins you. "Greetings Sir. Can you spare me a moment of your time? I can make it worth your while..." Varl notice his accent sounds a little strange...like he's got his tongue caught in throat....

Varl recovers from his surprise quickly, and peers at the cloaked fellow. "Yes, go on."

Varl can't see the man very well, as his hood is drawn nearly over his face...

The raspy/scratchy voice man speaks "I know you are stranger to this parts...but I was hoping you'd assist a fellow adventurer. You see..I recently came into possession of some documents, very incriminating ones at that, that talk of a treasure not far from here.

Varl perks up at that. _"Treasure always does that." _ He chuckles to himself.

The cloaked figure goes on."Apparently this person, we'll say he's a prominent figure inside the Underfaust, has hidden away a cache of things, inside the Ghost Quarter of the city.  For a small fee and perhaps a cut of the profits...I'd be willing to disclose the location of these...items."

Varl_Kadek grows a little suspicious and then asks. "And why don't you just go and get them yourself?" 

The figure sighs, which sounds something like a hiss..
"I would...but I fear I cannot reach these items myself. They are guarded against...certain things. Also the fact that they were missing might draw suspicion on me. I could unload them, yes, but I'd need time. If you were to do it, I could make it seem like someone else found out about this.  I'd just need someone of your...unique skills and heritage to get these items for me."

The cloaked figure nods and then asks "So what do you say?"

Varl can't help himself and then says "Very well, I am interested... How much would this information cost?" 

The cloaked figure seems to sniffle and then speak. "Oh nothing significant I assure you. I merely need 100 golds to pay off the right person, and also to ensure that our trail would be led else where..."

Varl hesistates for a moment. The figure notices this and then says"I know it's not cheap, but if you want this done right, we must do it my way."

Varl nods and then asks "And how much would the profits be?" 

The cloaked figure then says "I'll also cut you in for say...25%?"
"Very profitible. To the people I want to sell this too, at least a quarter of a million golds."

 Varl head then fills with that image and silently counts out the gold, and pushes the pouch over the tabletop to the cloaked man.

The cloaked figure smiles, and reaches out with a gloved hand, and take the pouch. He then rasps "Excellent!" The figure hands you a piece of parchment. In it, crude but legible figures show a location, marked with a rat's skull and cross bones. The names on the parchment read, "Human quarter" "Dead Quarter" And near Mount Calesh, "The prize.."

Varl_Kadek then quickly pockets the parchment and smiles. 

The figure, apparently ready to leave, speaks. "I expect to see you back here in two days with the prize. Shall we say...before high sun?"

Varl pauses and his suspicion raised again, asks "Is there anything else I should know about this? Guardians, traps?" 

The cloak figure rasps "Just this about the guardians, they are strong, quick, and completely mindless. Also they are dedicated to keeping out most intrudors. But you can get pass them with a citizen's token."

Varl is a little confused and asks. "A citizen's token?" 

The cloak figure mutters excitedly, almost unintelligentable, but to Varl's sensitive ears. "Yes. I thought you knew about that. It's a token that all citizens must wear when they are wandering at night. So as they can pass unmolested by the Night Guard."

Varl nods "And as we have already concluded, I am not a citizen of Hollowfaust..." 

The figure seems to be smiling, at least by his tone, as it's very smug. "Indeed...but I figured you could get one..or perhaps find someone that knows how to get one. After all, I gave you this. I myself cannot get one."

Varl speaks up, as his concerns grow. "It cannot be that difficult to get one... By the way, why the cloak and hood?" 

The cloaked figure pauses and then answers. "It is if you're a wanted man by those in power. I prefer to keep my identity from those that are looking for me."

Varl nods, still not convinced by this answer. "I understand a desire not to get recognized, but there are less suspicious ways to go around unidentified." 

The cloak figure apparently grows angry and rasps back.  "It is the best I can come up with at the moment. I can not afford any magics to aid in disguising myself."

Varl then tries again, even though he can tell he's made the figure quite aggiated. "A fake beard and a bit of hair dye usually does the trick, I've found" 

The figured speaks again, this time low and with heat. "Such things would work yes, but the people that are watching for me aren't easily fooled by such mundane disguises."

Varl mocks slightly and in disbelief. "And a black cloak and hood doesn't arouse their suspicion..?" 

The figure then answers "Well perhaps, perhaps not. But as long as I can blend in to a degree, I doubt they'll find me. In any case, it's all that I have at my disposal."

Varl mutters increduluously "And what a small degree that is. But... we are not here to discuss the finer points of the art of disguise." 

The figure nods "Indeed. We are here to finish a deal. I provided you with the information. There are traps, but you should be able to see most of them...if you have help. All I ask is you return here with the items in tow. Then I'll pay you what we both think is fair. Agreed?"

Varl nods "Agreed. I will have the items in two days." 
The figure nods and then rises "Good. Hunt well elf."

Varl then stops him with a comment. "And by the way... You should see a healer about that flu of yours." 
The figure pauses and then rasps "I will. And thank you."
The figure, turns with phemonanal grace and exits quickly out the building...leaving Varl alone and with the properitress coming back with his meall... Varl_Kadek smirks, and peers at the cloaked figure as it disappears in the crowd.

And thus ends the tales for tonight... but not all tails are ended...


----------



## Oni (Mar 2, 2003)

Good to see this one going again.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks. I'll have some more up tonight.


----------



## NiTessine (Mar 2, 2003)

*Gasp* You updated it? Coooooool.

So, will we get regular updates from now on?


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 3, 2003)

Going to try.  I mean hey at least I got to your part!


----------



## NiTessine (Mar 3, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Going to try.  I mean hey at least I got to your part!  *




Yeah, that's pretty fast going for a story hour that was started in September...


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 3, 2003)

*smirks* I said I was working on it.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 3, 2003)

Ban and Varl

*Discussions, Introductions, and Dark Prophecy abound*

After his meeting with Janus, Ban, though troubled, decided to head back to the Weary Pilgrim. He would then see what trouble Varl had gotten himself into. Ban could always count on Varl on finding some way to annoy the wrong person or just do something that would attract undue attention to himself. The sky was clear, crisp and yet very, very warm, as the sun beat down and a hot wind drifted from the Ukrudan Desert. The street he took back toward the Weary Pilgrim was not as busy as it had been, but then Ban noticed the light had faded slightly. _"Probably close to dusk."_ He thought to himself. 

Ban trotted the horse to the Pilgrim and there, had the stable boy take care of his horse. Inside the place was alive with the sounds of drink, food and conversation. With his keen elven sight, Ban spots Varl sitting at a table, eating bread and cheese and drinking ale.  Ban waves to his friend and calls out loudly, over the din 

"Ho, Varl!" 

Varl_Kadek turns and waves back. He then gestures for Ban to join him at the table. Ban_Stormwatcher, after negotiating past a couple customers and sits down. Immediately one of the barmaids comes over to them. Ban orders a Darakenee ale and some cheese. 

Varl smiles to his friend "Glad you could join back up with me Ban. I have an interesting proposition I wanted to share with you." 

Ban inquires, as he watches the barmaid leave, "Oh really? What is it?"  

Varl chuckles and his eyes light up in a way that tells Ban trouble found Varl. 

"What would you say if I said I was just given a lucrative job offer by a mysterious stranger clad entirely in black?" 

Ban sighs and then says steadily "I say then to be wary, my friend." 

Ban gets a feeling that this sounds "meeting" sounds familiar. It reminds him of stories about titanspawn trying to hide themselves from others in many civilized places. 

Ban then listens as Varl speaks again

Varl nods and comments, "I am wary and no one's fool my friend. Actually, I am quite certain he'll try to double cross me some how. But I'll be ready for him." 

Ban notices a tall comely looking female human, sitting at a table with another human male, apparently talking to each other. As Ban watches, she turns at looks at him, in a strange way. Ban nods to Varl, and with a small turn of his head motions Varl to turn around. 

As he does so, Ban comments,  "That one seems a fair beauty, for a human, eh Varl?" 

Varl, looking over his shoulder, sees the human female.  He then turns his head back, nods to his companion, grinning broadly as he does.  

Ban then inquires. "This mysterious stranger, did you see his face?"

Varl replied "No, he covered it with a hood, claiming it was an effective disguise. He also had a strange voice. I think he might have something more to hide than a distinctive birthmark." 

Ban comments to both Varl and himself "That's very suspicious."

Ban lowers his voice and motions for Varl to lean in. "I've heard tales of titanspawn about." 

Varl nods "As have I." 

Ban nods and continues  "Even filthy slitheren - the worst of that blighted lot apparently are running around in this city unabated."

Varl nods and then says "But... about the job offer. He wishes me to plunder a hidden stash of items. Apparently, there are traps and guards. I need something called a citizen's token to pass the..." 

Ban hears what Varl is saying… but his eyes are still on the human female. She is definitely look at them both closely and trying to over hear them in the din of the common room. He also sees a small chain around her neck and notes a small medallion attached to the chain. Ban is a little surprised to see that it's a holy symbol, that of Hedrada, the Lawgiver, the god of Justice, Wealth and Knowledge. 

Ban smiles at woman who then smiles back sweetly. Ban then calls out and waves her over.  The woman blushes but she then stands and walks over. Ban inclines his head and then says "Hello, lass.  It seems you've taken an interest in our conversation?"

The woman, coyly smiles and say  "It is a very interesting things you speak of, can you blame me good sir? I have good ears and I try to keep my mind open to all things."

Varl pauses and turns around to look at the woman behind him. 

Ban nods  "Hmm, I suppose not.  I see that you serve the Judge. I take you have an interest in knowing many things then?"

The woman nods "I do. However I find it better to gain knowledge by being charitable. It is hard to speak to people while standing up. Do you mind if I have a seat?"

Varl mutters to himself and frowns "Eavesdropping? Can't a man have a private conversation in a tavern anymore?" 

Ban shoots a dirty look at Varl and then offers a welcoming smile and extends his hand to indicate she should sit between 
them "Ah, excuse my friend and myself rudeness. Please do sit You are welcome here, of course."

The woman grabs a chair and takes a seat between Ban and Varl. 

Ban introduces himself to the woman, "I am Ban Stormwatcher, and my somewhat surly friend is known as Varl Kadek."

The human woman nods to each of you and then smiles. "I am Tinsia Ferio, servant of Hedrada.  Over there is my friend Kerrick" 

She points to the human male she was sitting with over in the far corner. The man is slightly injured and dress much like some kind of guard. He is nursing mug of ale. He sees Tinsia point to him. He waves to the group and then continues back to his drink.  

Ban nods and smiles "Welcome to our table, Tinsia.  Your friend Kerrick is welcome as well." Ban then waves to Kerrick and motions him to join them. Kerrick sees this and waves back, but in a gesture that tells Ban he's much preferring where he is.

Tinsia then puts out a hand, appearing to explain "My friend, Kerrick was injured and thus the bandages. They told me that he will have be off duty for while, to recuperate.  But to show his and my good will, I will buy you the next round."

Varl mutters to what seems to be no one in particular "Yes, he is welcome... Heck, why not invite the entire tavern to share an ale with us...? 

Ban shoots Varl another dirty look and then says to Tinsia in a more pleasant tone, "Ah.  That's regrettable.  Many thanks for the ale, though."

Varl smiles wryly but says nothing. 

Ban notices his friend's distrust and then says "Can you not see that he's a guardsman, Varl? I doubt he could mean us any harm.  Besides, it would not hurt to become friendly with some of the guards. Especially if we're end up stay here for a goodly while."

Varl again says nothing but appears still untrusting.

At that moment Tinsia seems to be ill, or at least distracted. She then goes into a small trance and speaks in a voice not her own. "You are both under the Shadow of the Ones that would Rise. Be warned"

Ban blinks his eyes and his faces grows a little cold, but other wise, shows no other outward signs of astonishment. Ban does check around…and feels that no one else notices this incident but himself and Varl. Varl raises an eyebrow at this… Tinsia quickly comes out of her trance and then appears to be very white and upset. 

"I am sorry, I think I must lie down for a while. Please excuse me." She goes over to Kerrick and talks to him for a moment and then head away up the stairs. 

Varl looks at the departing woman with a mixture of suspicion and disbelief at the incident that just now occurred.

Varl notes in a slightly grim humor "Well... She's a strange one." 

Ban, mulling over what just occurred, speaks "If I'm not mistaken, 'The Ones that Would Rise" is a reference to the Titans." Ban pauses, as if taking it in…and then speaks "If so, that's quite troubling.  Perhaps we should speak with our new acquaintance later on this evening."

Varl nods "Well that's not good. But I think we should discuss what we both have learned." 

Ban nods "Agreed. You first. You were talking about the job…?"

Varl nods and then proceeds to outlines the offer of employment he was given to Ban.

Ban appears troubled by this, as his primary concern has always been Vesh and it's allies, especially Vera-Tre.  

Ban then explains to Varl his feelings in no small detail. "I'm not a mercenary, Varl, and I have my duty with the Vigil to see to, as well."

Varl nods "Of course. That doesn't mean however we can't make a profit here and there. I mean I don't care much for Calastia and it's policies but someone has to look out for him or herself as well. I mean I'm not a hero out of legend Ban. Just a poor half elf trying toe eke out a living as best I can." 

Ban nods "Of course Varl, but I just had to explain my position. It's a risky thing, trying to chase down treasure. Especially when there might be titanspawn involved.

Varl nods "So what about you? What information have you come up with?"

Ban_Stormwatcher outlines what he was told about the slitheren in Hollowfaust.

Varl shudders and nods  "That is worrying Ban. But even so, doesn't deter my goal of finding out just where this map leads. My plan is simple.  Get the items, and then have someone with a bow hiding in the shadows when I'm turning them over." 

Ban smirks "You always were a great thinker Varl." 

Varl smiles "I know but that's what great thinkers do, they think simply." He sips his ale and nibbles, as they continue to discuss their information...

Now I, Nightfall, pause the tale for now, as the strange and deepening darkness surround our heroes. For now it seems shadow, fur, and claw align against them…but more will be revealed, much of it troubling. Will our heroes though be able to see it? Perhaps new allies can shed light into their darkness…or only bring them further into danger and death…? Stay tuned.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 3, 2003)

Ban and Varl

*Shadow Figures, Dark News, Rumors and Treasure*


At that moment another strange person appears. A tall lithe human male with dark hair and lidless black eyes, he was dressed in fine black silks, as well as wearing black leather armor. He appears to be a very focused individual, by his quick and decisive manners toward the barmaid that came up to him. Ban could see this was not your typical wanderlusting traveler or wandering merchant.  He talks smoothly to the innkeeper, who then points in the direction of both Varl and himself for some reason, Ban could not figure out.  

Ban hold ups his hand and then motions Varl to turn his head toward the front of the inn. Varl turns, looking at the tall fellow that just now appeared.

Ban, in a soft but still audible whisper, hisses "Varl, do you see the man at the counter?"

Varl nods, and replies in a lower tone but with certainty. "Yep. That's one's trouble." 

Ban nods "Aye, my thought as well."

The man calmly glides across the room. He seems to be walking almost as if on air. He passes many of the patrons without a hint of touching them. The man's calm, confident strides belie his obvious natural grace. He almost appears elvish by his walk, yet he still looked human enough. He then stands over the table; his sable black silks and nearly bland features seem to make him appear to be more of shadow than substance. 

The man clears his throat and speaks in a clipped yet precise Ledean tongue. "Are you Ban Stormwatcher and Varl Kadek?"

Ban stands and Varl joins him, as both grasp their hilt of their weapons, and then nod wordlessly. 

The man smiles "Allow me to introduce myself then.  I am Yarblik Runn, servant to the Lady of Shadows."

Ban narrows his eyes and Varl appears to be gripping his falchion tighter. 

Yarblick nods and speaks "I think I have some information that might be important...for both of you."  He seems to read both Ban's and Varl's mistrust of him. "I think I should clarify. I serve Drendari, not Belsameth, the Hag-Queen of Darkness."

Varl nods and relaxes slight. "Well, now... We seem to be attracting all sorts of strange folk tonight..." 

Yarblick gives off an easy smile and then takes a seat. "Yes well, you are not our typical lot." Yarblik chuckles to himself and then stop suddenly as he sees the joke is not taken by the duo. "Forgive me I don't mean to make light of your troubles. I come for exchange of information." 

Varl still mistrusting and not sure what the deal is says in a troubled and slightly angry voice. "Who says we have troubles?" 

Yarblick diplomatically nods and then waves them down. Ban and Varl both sit. Yarblick in a less condescending tone says, "Well I know for one that the individual you spoke with Varl is a member of a small group, whom I and my brethren believe are in league with Penumbral Lords." Varl shifts uncomfortably. "I know this for a certainly as one of you spoke took was followed and I know that individual works with someone I and my colleagues to be involved with these Penumbral Lords."

Varl nods and frowns. He taps his falchion as he does so, his distress growing slightly. "That black-cloaked fellow, that's who you are talking about." 

Ban frowns and makes a sign against evil. "Penumbral Lords.  Clearly, the situation here in Hollowfaust is more complex than we had anticipated."

Yarblick nods. "Aye. Well it's just a smaller number of individuals in a very small group. I believe it only to be one individual that's an actual Penumbral Lord. Normally we wouldn't tell you, just deal with this problem quietly...but since you have attracted this group's attention, and I know of your other companions, I thought it best to warn you."

Varl says nothing but its apparent he's not liking the direction of this conversation.

Yarblick continues onward as he takes the silence for a need for more information. "This particular group of Penumbral lords are vying for control with the other group that lies far to the east, in the Keldars."

Ban nods "My thanks, Yarblick.  Perhaps I have misjudged your Lady."

Yarblik smiles "Well she's not known for her kindness' I'll grant you, but her enemies are mine, and I know you not to be one of them. But the one you spoke with, the cloaked individual, I and my colleagues fear, is nothing more than a go between, a power broker if you will. He/she serves another group who wishes to use the Penumbral Lord's magics against the city. The Disciples of the Abyss are aware of them...but cannot just yet move against them."

Both Ban and Varl are shocked by these revelations. 

Yarblick continues unhindered. "We are still as yet unsure of the reasons for wanting such magics...but again it bodes ill for most here."

Varl, apparently coming out of his revels asks "You know something of the items he wants?" 

Yarblick nods and then replies in a calm, unattached tone. "Aye. It's a small cache of magic items that belongs to no one. They were originally some personal effects left here by Taason, the former head of the Disciples of the Abyss. Few have dared to enter there though. They are guarded by undead that have been bound into his service even after all these years."

Varl then says, "The cloaked fellow says they are worth a rather significant sum, for a small cache." 

Yarblick nods in assent. "They would be, to some. They are mostly some old journals and a few magic items that control and bind undead. No one wants them since there's plenty of undead now."

Ban asks in a very inquisitive voice. "Mostly?"

Yarblick pauses and then says, "Well there is one rumor. It's not confirmed but it's said that he also left behind a staff, one Taason wielded during the Divine War and once in the defense of the city. This staff was used to bind undead, empowering the staff as well as summoning vast amounts of negative energy."

Varl pauses and smiles, seeing coins float by. "This staff would be very powerful, then?" 

Yarblick responds to Varl's question. "Aye. But it's never been found or confirmed. It's probably worth at least a couple kings' ransoms. But you'll not catch me going near there for that small thing."

Ban mutters to himself in disbelief. "This tale grows stranger by the minute."

Varl nods but still sees much loot in his mind's eye. "Yes, you'd think someone is playing a very elaborate prank on us..." 

Yarblick doesn't comment on that but does say. "I only know that this group, the ones working with the Penumbral Lord, are not friendly to any of non-divine origin. So be wary."

Varl " The clocked figure also says the undead can be passed with a citizen's token." 

Ban raises an eyebrow at the non-divine origin comment, but lets it lie. 

Yarblick mulls it over for a moment and then nods. "Mmm, well that makes sense. The token *might* allow someone to pass through the city unharmed." Yarblick then frowns. "But the two main guards, have orders to kill on sight. I should know. I lost one of my operatives to that beastie. So I don't know why they'd insist on you having them, other than to get through to the Ghost Quarter."

Varl nods and then says. "But the rest would have to be dealt with the old-fashioned way." 

Yarblick replies "Perhaps. But I doubt there's any in the city save the Sovereign Council that could get past it...perhaps the Order of Silver. They just got a new Chapterhouse here. But even they would not think to disturb such a place."

Both Varl and Ban appear bewildered. Finally Varl waves his hand "Alright Yarblick, if that's you're name, I think both Ban and I want to know just *why* you want us? I mean sure, this is a nice tale, and I for one won't be held up by any prospect for a chance at great wealth. But I'd like to know just why you are helping us. That along might make us more inclined to trust you."

Ban nods "Agreed. My friend has the right of it." 

Yarblick nods "I understand. My concern here is to find and do away with this Penumbral Lord. The man calls himself the Shadow King. He and his small band have worked their way into Hollowfaust. I, and other followers of Drendari, abhor this Shadow King existence.  We also abhor the existence of all Penumbral lords as they act much like many other power mad wizards, living to use their magics for their own purposes. In this case, using shadow magic to possibly enslave and rule all. So we have come here, both to ensure a new shrine for our goddess, as well as to fight them."

Ban "And what does your fight with these Penumbral Lords have to do with us?"

Yarblick "If you'd let me explain, I feel in that it is in both our interests to help each other. You do not wish to cause ill to any and I don't wish to see harm to come to the city.  There is where our interests cross. I only wanted to warn you because I felt that perhaps you could be of use in ridding us of what ever wants these treasures of Taason. Also perhaps you can aid us in finding out the location of the Shadow King's minions. Perhaps helping us find the Shadow King's Lair if you are so fortunate. 

Varl asks again "What about the staff, is there anything more that might lead you to believe it exist?" 

Yarblick nods "I think the fact they are hiring outside help might indicate that. As I said, other than the staff, there is little of interest to anyone...except maybe an ambitious spellcaster. But those are few and far between here. Other than the Shadow King of course."

Varl nods and pointedly states, "But, of course, the cloaked fellow serves a bunch of them..." 

Yarblick "Mayhaps. But I think, again, the figure works for this other group I mean. Possibly out of an interest to aid the Shadow King for whatever reason. I ask you to be cautious when doing this deed. I do recommend you do this, for no one other than the guardians there will stop you or hurt you. But I also would say that you tell me through an associate of mine whether your quest was successful or not. Perhaps then we can help each other ascertain the identity of this strange band."

Varl nods but speaks with out enthusiasm "Yes, perhaps..." 

Yarblick now pauses and tries to be a bit more friendly without being overtly so. "I can answer some questions you might have about the city, as I know its workings quite well. I mustn't tarry long, however."

Varl then asks his burning question "Now, how can I get one of these citizen's tokens?" 

Yarblick smirks and then says,  "Ah those! Well why would you want one firstly? They are usually reserved only for the citizens of Hollowfaust so they can walk about at night...not that many of them do."

Varl nods and explains "As the cloaked chap said, it would help pass the undead. If I have to fight a large one, I'd prefer not be scratched by the smaller ones first." 

Yarblick nods "Right well I think he was thinking about the patrols...did he say that it would allow you pass by the guardians?"

Varl quickly replies "Yes. He was spinning a yarn there, then?" 

Yarblick purses his lips together and then replies with a hint of wonderment "Interesting...but I guess it would make sense. Taason wasn't much for company but he did enjoy experimenting on people...perhaps that's what the papers were for." Yarblick pauses, thinking and then replies "Perhaps. Perhaps not. I can't say for sure. No one has actually thought of doing that. We all assumed they were just told to guard and let only Taason pass. But if it would assuage your fears of me, I can get you one...for a small price."

Varl sighs and frowns. "How small? I've already paid a quite largish sum for the map, and I'd like to eat tomorrow." 

Yarblick smiles and waves his hand in a gesture to indicate no trouble. "No more than 10 gold. I'll need as much to bribe some people. But don't worry about that. I would worry more about your necks."

Yarblick then asks "Really? How much? I'd be willing to compensate you for half if I could borrow the map for a short time. Just so I have copy."

Varl" Too much, I'm beginning to think."

Varl pushes ten gold over the table to the man.

Yarblick quickly takes the gold and smiles " Thank you my friend. Now how much to part for the map. I only need four hours with it to do a copy. I can return with that and your tokens in that time."

Varl slowly says, "Well, I paid a hundred gold..." He then digs the map from his pocket and unrolls it on the table.

Yarblick nods "Well then I'll give you five platinum obolous for it. I think that should satisfy your lost gold in no small way."

Yarblick then sees the map and mutters "Mmm" 

He appears quite interested in this map, looking it over very carefully. Yarblick then says offhandedly. "This is quite fascinating...I've not seen a map drawn quite this way...It won't add to the time…but it does give me some ideas...I'll be back as I said within four hours with your tokens.""

Varl nods. "Good. And I'd have those platinums now, if it isn't too much bother..." 

Yarblick takes the maps, rolls up and hides in his clock. He then chuckles and slaps his head. "Oh yes. Silly me! I'm sorry just this map fascinated me. Here you are." He hands over 5 platinum obolous; each marked with the sigil of Hollowfaust on one side, the other a skeletal hand.

Yarblick smiles "There. I hope are business is concluded for now. I do hope this show of my generous nature makes you trust me a little more. I'm off. And I'll be back in four hours." He stands up and walks out, bidding the propertriss a quick farewell as well.

Ban mutters "Not sure I truly trust this man, Varl."

Varl nods "True, but he pays well. In any case I think I'd trust Yarblick a lot further than our cloaked friend. Especially if what Yarblick says is true." 

Ban only nods and comments "I hope that Silas and Opheila are making out better than the two of us..."

And now, I, Nightfall the Sage, pause again our tale as the shadow draw deeper. The plot grows, and enemies and allies walk close by our stalwart heroes. Can they find truth when all is lies? Or will they find their own shining beacon to light the way? n place were the dead walk, what hope do they have of finding a relic long lost? Stay tuned and see...


----------



## Horacio (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for bringing this wonderful story back, Nightfall!!!


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome. I hope that in two-three weeks, I'll be where the party is actually in the gaming sessions.


----------



## Sanackranib (Mar 5, 2003)

*story hour*

interesting . . . too bad you don't live closer between the 2 of us I believe we could have quite a tabletop game . . .


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 1, 2003)

bump while I get my butt in gear and get ready to update this...


----------



## Horacio (Apr 4, 2003)

Still waiting, Nightfall...


----------



## Ruined (Apr 4, 2003)

Well Horacio, if you're looking for Scarred Lands to read...   

Seriously, I'm looking forward to Nightfall's writeup as well. Now that Silas is mostly out of the picture in my game, there won't be as much confusion if his Sir Silas returns...


----------



## NiTessine (Apr 29, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *bump while I get my butt in gear and get ready to update this... *




Tempus fugit, Nightfall... Start writing now, or you'll never catch up with the story.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 29, 2003)

Ni,

Well I would...if some of you would show up.


----------

